# *UPDATE* Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/firmware-1-2-5-for-eos-7d/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/firmware-1-2-5-for-eos-7d/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Canon has killed the links to the firmware on the various sites around the globe. So I am going to host it instead.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/files/eos7d125.zip">Download EOS 7D Firmware 1.2.5</a> (12.4mb)</strong></p>
<p>Extract the .fir file and put it on the root of a CF card. Put the CF card in your 7D and go to the firmware section in your menu. Select the file on the card and install.</p>
<p>This firmware is official Canon firmware that was prematurely leaked by Canon UK & Canon Europe.</p>
<p><strong>Disclaimer</strong>

Should you install it? I have and everything is ok. If youâ€™re a bit uncomfortable doing so, you can probably live without it. If you have any of the bugs listed below, installing it is probably wise.</p>
<p><em>thanks Eric</em></p>
<p><strong>Changes in this firmware</strong></p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.2.5 incorporates the following improvements and fixes.</p>
<ol>
<li>Fixed a rare phenomenon in which there were rare cases where movie files taken could not be opened when repeatedly shooting movies with specific CF cards.</li>
<li>Fixed a rare phenomenon in which there were cases where â€œErr 02″ appeared when repeatedly shooting still images with specific CF cards.</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon that occurred when using high-capacity (32 GB or greater) CF cards: If either a CF card with only a little available space remaining or the battery was removed and then reinserted into the camera, and then the user attempted to start shooting movies immediately, shooting would stop.</li>
<li>Improved the writing/reading speeds when using UDMA 7-compatible CF cards.</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon that occurred when custom function C.Fn 4-1 was set to assign IS start to the AF stop button on the lens: When used with lenses that do not have an AF stop button, the IS function would not work.</li>
<li>Corrected some mistakes in the menu screens displayed in Arabic and Portuguese. (This applies to models in overseas markets. The models for the Japanese market do not display those languages.)</li>
</ol>
<p>Posted on the Canon UK web site <strong><a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-835660&page=1&type=download">here</a> </strong>(mac) &<strong> <a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-835658&page=1&type=download">here</a> </strong>(win)</p>
<p><em>thanks W</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

Yeah, I need this one. I've had some of these exact problems. Unreadable video files on card (but works on computer). Also 2 or 3 times the buffer filled up instantly when filming and stops recording. Hope fully this fixes those.

By the way, why is this not posted to the canon usa site? I assume I can still use the firmware update on the uk site just as well.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

What about that manual audio level control... c'mon Canon, Ctrl-V the code from one of your ENTRY LEVEL REBELS if you have to.


----------



## pixelk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

The download links seems to be down, the two posted gave me a 500 error.

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos7d/firmware.html only knows about the previous update.

I would love a feature adding firmware upgrade, like setting max iso or the audio gain level, but it seems it's not on the menu this time, again.


----------



## autochrome (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

It is odd, the links were removed. I did noticed that the manual function button no longer allows toggling the AF sensors mode with 1.2.5. I'm wondering if it's a "feature" or if we're going to see a 1.2.6 firmware real soon.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

What a disappointment!  
Still no adjustable auto ISO upper limit, and that after the 550D, the 60D, and the now 600D even the lowly 1100D has it (according to the menus as shown at dpreview).
Come on Canon, this is only a simple firmware issue that is already available for Digic-IV-based DSLRs, how hard can it be to include it into the 7D (and 5DII, while they are at it) firmware?
This just shows that Canon gives a flying f*** about customers that already parted with their money.


----------



## Pasqual (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*



autochrome said:


> It is odd, the links were removed. I did noticed that the manual function button no longer allows toggling the AF sensors mode with 1.2.5. I'm wondering if it's a "feature" or if we're going to see a 1.2.6 firmware real soon.



I have done the update to day and de M-fn button still toggles the different AF modes on my Camera maybe a settings that isn't correct?


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*



Pasqual said:


> autochrome said:
> 
> 
> > It is odd, the links were removed. I did noticed that the manual function button no longer allows toggling the AF sensors mode with 1.2.5. I'm wondering if it's a "feature" or if we're going to see a 1.2.6 firmware real soon.
> ...



Its always advisable to do a reset after upgrading firmware. I've found this out the hard way, some functions might appear to no longer work, but after a reset, everythings fine.


----------



## autochrome (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*



scalesusa said:


> Pasqual said:
> 
> 
> > autochrome said:
> ...



Good point, i can see how not resetting the stored configuration to its safe defaults might play havoc with updated code (and this did solved the problem, thanks).


----------



## fotoray (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Firmware 1.2.5 for EOS 7D*

Why has the UK website been removed and there is no mention of 7D firmware beyond 1.2.3 on the Canon USA website? Couldn't install if I wanted to. Seems to me there may be serious problem with it.


----------



## edf (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd love new firmware, but if it was taken down the same day as it was posted, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 21, 2011)

I installed it last night as I have been experiencing issues with my 32GB 600x (90MB/s) memory card. So far so good. No issues and the menu system does feel a little snappier (might be psychological this  )


----------



## Grendel (Apr 21, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Canon has killed the links to the firmware on the various sites around the globe. So I am going to host it instead.



Thanks, appreciate it !


----------



## fotoray (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, CR Man!!!!


----------



## nitelife2 (Apr 21, 2011)

What happened to V1.2.4? Does anyone know the changelog for it? The latest version I can find is V1.2.3.


----------



## Wahoowa (Apr 21, 2011)

Too late for me. I downloaded it when the firmware first came out. I hadn't had a chance to install it and hadn't visited CanonRumors.com until now, but I installed it this morning. Nothing is wrong so far and I hope there'll be nothing wrong with it as I will go to Italy in a few weeks.


----------



## kmyers1us (Apr 21, 2011)

Since 1.2.5 is not a product introduction, it doens't seem to me to be a leak. They must have pulled it for a reason. Maybe the testing on it is not complete, or they found a last minute nasty that needs to be corrected. I will wait for the officially blessed version.


----------



## lol (Apr 21, 2011)

You have to wonder why they removed it... as it was reported here and elsewhere, and I had skipped the previous update, I thought I'd put this one on and have done. I did wonder why it appeared on UK/Euro first, since normally I think it appears on JP first. 

Just hopes there weren't any bugs found, and if there are, they bring out another update quick. Haven't used my 7D since then but I'm planning on during the weekend...


----------



## Grendel (Apr 21, 2011)

lol said:


> I did wonder why it appeared on UK/Euro first, since normally I think it appears on JP first.



Canon JP still seems to be struggling w/ the aftermath of the quake, they list 1.0.8 as the latest for the 60D. Canon US hosts 1.0.9 for that camera (haven't checked Canon EU.) Another interesting bit is that Canon US doesn't list DPP 3.10.1 for the 7D but for any other camera w/ raw support. Something is going on in the background...

1.2.4 for the 7D was released via the Canon service centers for the last month or so. Anyone sending in their camera would get it back w/ 1.2.4 installed (again, in the US. Not sure if that's true for the EU.)


----------



## Wahoowa (Apr 22, 2011)

Most, if of all, people think that Canon pulled the firmware because there must be something wrong with it.

I too am not sure if there is something wrong with it. I already installed it before knowing it's pulled. I agree with some that they usually test the heck out of a firmware before releasing it. So, it's kinda odd that they would release it and then quickly pulled it. (I mean it'd be odd that they would test the firmware after releasing it.)

That said, would it be possible that there is something *good* in the firmware that Canon doesn't want to release? Some feature that the marketing department doesn't want it in there. If that's the case, like someone said, this firmware will be a collectible one. ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 22, 2011)

Wahoowa said:


> Most, if of all, people think that Canon pulled the firmware because there must be something wrong with it.
> 
> I too am not sure if there is something wrong with it. I already installed it before knowing it's pulled. I agree with some that they usually test the heck out of a firmware before releasing it. So, it's kinda odd that they would release it and then quickly pulled it. (I mean it'd be odd that they would test the firmware after releasing it.)
> 
> That said, would it be possible that there is something *good* in the firmware that Canon doesn't want to release? Some feature that the marketing department doesn't want it in there. If that's the case, like someone said, this firmware will be a collectible one. ;D



Canon likely received complaints from several who upgraded and had problems. If even 5% have problems, thats far too many. Usually they make a statement when they pull a firmware for problems, so that is puzzling.

The bad thing is that once a new version installed, you can not go back. if something stops working, you will have to wait for a fix.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 24, 2011)

nitelife2 said:


> What happened to V1.2.4? Does anyone know the changelog for it? The latest version I can find is V1.2.3.



1.2.4 appeared on a few cameras that got repaired at official shops. My 7D works "fine" (if you call still-no-audio-levels "fine") and I'm waiting for a MEANINGFUL firmware update, where they add in some of those features that everybody-freaking-else is allowed to have except for 7D users.


----------



## LFG530 (Apr 24, 2011)

adamdoesmovies said:


> nitelife2 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to V1.2.4? Does anyone know the changelog for it? The latest version I can find is V1.2.3.
> ...



I'm curious, what features do every body else has that I don't with my 7d?


----------



## archie.gsy (Apr 24, 2011)

video updates for some CF card errors

oh and probably a spelling mistake somewhere !


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 24, 2011)

He is referring to audio gain control and disabling automatic gain. For video people it is an extremely annoying issue if you want you audio to be recorded with your video. The audio levels spike and drop all the time and it creates a lot of audio noise in the background.

The 5D2 is an older camera and they put the options on there, and the last few rebels and 60D have audio gain control, but not the more expensive 7D. The irksome thing is that it would not be difficult to have an option to disable automatic audio gain.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 25, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> He is referring to audio gain control and disabling automatic gain. For video people it is an extremely annoying issue if you want you audio to be recorded with your video. The audio levels spike and drop all the time and it creates a lot of audio noise in the background.
> 
> The 5D2 is an older camera and they put the options on there, and the last few rebels and 60D have audio gain control, but not the more expensive 7D. The irksome thing is that it would not be difficult to have an option to disable automatic audio gain.



Exactly!


----------



## Chuckarama (Apr 25, 2011)

nitelife2 said:


> What happened to V1.2.4? Does anyone know the changelog for it? The latest version I can find is V1.2.3.


Often times developers work with odd and even numbering cycles. I don't know if Canon does, but I suspect they do. So after the official release of 1.2.3, (ending in odd) they begin developing on 1.2.4 (ending in even). When 1.2.4 becomes stable they release it as 1.2.5. That type of numbering scheme helps keep from releasing their development version accidentally, until it done, tested, and signed off on. All the developers recognize from the numbers that it is the Work In Progress firmware they are working on and until it gets that increment to a odd number, it's not ready for release.

Has anyone ever seen an even numbered release for the 7D? I can't remember myself.


----------



## archie.gsy (Apr 25, 2011)

Chuckarama said:


> nitelife2 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to V1.2.4? Does anyone know the changelog for it? The latest version I can find is V1.2.3.
> ...



apart from the peeps who said theirs came out from a service with V1.2.4


----------



## MyPhotographer (Apr 26, 2011)

1.2.5 Seems to be back on the UK site...

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-835658&page=1&type=download


----------



## K3nt (Apr 26, 2011)

If we have any haxx0rs or people with ties to Canon here, it would be interesting to know whether the so called build number of this 1.2.5 load vs the previous one has changed.
I installed the 1.2.5 update the first time it was out, it did take care of the CF card Err issue I had occassionally been experiencing.
I'm happy with it as is, but would be educational...


----------



## erwin (Apr 26, 2011)

MyPhotographer said:


> 1.2.5 Seems to be back on the UK site...
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-835658&page=1&type=download



Can anyone confirm that this is the same 1.2.5 as is posted and stored on canonrumors.com?


----------



## Pasqual (Apr 26, 2011)

> Often times developers work with odd and even numbering cycles. I don't know if Canon does, but I suspect they do. So after the official release of 1.2.3, (ending in odd) they begin developing on 1.2.4 (ending in even). When 1.2.4 becomes stable they release it as 1.2.5. That type of numbering scheme helps keep from releasing their development version accidentally, until it done, tested, and signed off on. All the developers recognize from the numbers that it is the Work In Progress firmware they are working on and until it gets that increment to a odd number, it's not ready for release.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen an even numbered release for the 7D? I can't remember myself.



I think canon is not using this method. If you look here they use everything even and odd numbers. I think they just release a version test it if not good make a new version test it and when its good they release it to the public.


----------



## autochrome (Apr 28, 2011)

erwin said:


> MyPhotographer said:
> 
> 
> > 1.2.5 Seems to be back on the UK site...
> ...



It's the same, the MD5 and SHA1 checksums match, the following are the (md5/sha1) checksums for the previous 1.2.5 FIR:

220889cfb5f60d4f038b4cb6ac6c5cf8 7D000125.FIR
9ea2c5641e397770bea91e5e602a664520051039 7D000125.FIR

the next are the (md5 and sha1 respectively) checksums for the "newly released" 1.2.5:

220889cfb5f60d4f038b4cb6ac6c5cf8 7D000125.FIR
9ea2c5641e397770bea91e5e602a664520051039 7D000125.FIR

the checksums would differ if the file contents differed. If you have a *NIX machine around, OSX or Linux (or other *NIX flavour), you can compare, commands are md5sum <filename>, and sha1sum <filename>.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 28, 2011)

Chuckarama said:


> Has anyone ever seen an even numbered release for the 7D? I can't remember myself.



Yes -- I got 1.0.9, *1.1.0*, 1.2.1, *1.2.2*, 1.2.3, and now 1.2.5.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 29, 2011)

autochrome said:


> erwin said:
> 
> 
> > MyPhotographer said:
> ...



Thanks to the person posting the hash info. This convinced me that there is no difference in the first "leaked" version vs the "official" one..


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 29, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Chuckarama said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever seen an even numbered release for the 7D? I can't remember myself.
> ...



1.2.4 was released to camera repair centers.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes,



Grendel said:


> 1.2.4 for the 7D was released via the Canon service centers for the last month or so.



The list are those I actually have in my possession


----------



## ellenoir (May 4, 2011)

Finally canon solve this problem.
Before, i sold my old 7D because of this problem, error 02, with S**D*** card. I thought that was a mistakes. And I buy new 7D but it has the same problem. Until i find this firmware. 
Thanx


----------



## soofgi1 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi , can any1 help me to install this FIR file ?
i get the usb cable to the camera and open the cf card . 
but i cant copy the file to the cf !
it says that the device cant read it , and becuse it he will not copy it

what to do ? !


----------



## Eremita (Sep 18, 2011)

soofgi1 said:


> hi , can any1 help me to install this FIR file ?
> i get the usb cable to the camera and open the cf card .
> but i cant copy the file to the cf !
> it says that the device cant read it , and becuse it he will not copy it
> ...



Do you have an external CF card -reader? that way it should work easily.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 18, 2011)

Is the FIR file on your hard drive in your computer? Is there a cf card in your camera? You should be able then to copy the FIR file from your computer to the cf card in the camera and then update the firmware version. The installation instructions explain how to do this very well.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 19, 2011)

I always have an issue under Windows 7 x64 trying to do this where I can copy/delete from the DCIM directory but get a permission denied error trying to put anything in the root directory. I'm pretty familiar with Windows permissions and I've tried running explorer under administrator and can't get access to the permissions for the device. I've got 64-bit Windows loaded, Lightroom and the Canon utilities loaded so maybe one of those is doing something funky.

Anyway I didn't find a solution to it other than using a card reader.


----------



## foobar (Sep 19, 2011)

IIRC, there is a way to use EOS Utility for copying the firmware image to the camera. It should be described on Canon's firmware download page.

If that doesn't work, try using a CF card reader for copying the firmware file to the card. The camera itself doesn't support mass storage protocol, meaning that the USB connection can only be used to transfer image files (PTP protocol).

The contents of the card have no permission management since the cards are formatted with FAT32.


----------

